# Recieved SITH pictures all in one place (please add your sith here)



## marcus sr

my sith from mono


----------



## bj000

everyone post their pics.. im still waiting to hear the hedgewolf got his slingshot. have yet to get natural fork slingshot.. am i the last one?


----------



## NaturalFork

bj000 said:


> everyone post their pics.. im still waiting to hear the hedgewolf got his slingshot. have yet to get natural fork slingshot.. am i the last one?


You should be getting it very soon .. i hope! I have not gotten mine either. I am sure we will all receive ours in due time. BJ I expected you to have it by now. Hopefully on monday.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> everyone post their pics.. im still waiting to hear the hedgewolf got his slingshot. have yet to get natural fork slingshot.. am i the last one?


You should be getting it very soon .. i hope! I have not gotten mine either. I am sure we will all receive ours in due time. BJ I expected you to have it by now. Hopefully on monday.
[/quote]
Oh, i am not worried .. I just really want to see hedgewolf with it.. it means a lot to me to see someone with a slingshot i made.. officially no one has used one of my slingshots yet so no one can really critique it.. i really just want some pointers . for one thing, i know i attached the bands a bit crappy.. it was the second time i did it, and it was really hard to do.. in a day or so, i will try it again.. i have a bunch of slingshots to band up.


----------



## flippinout

I am not sure if Gwilym is going to get around to posting pics of his slingshot from me- he is probably out roaming field and forest with it, I hope! I sent him a prototype shooter. Super low forks made from SpectraPly with a Shedua palm swell. Very compact and pocketable. Hopefully he is enjoying it and taking game or busting cans. So here is a picture


----------



## NaturalFork

Nathan you take amazing pictures too.


----------



## bj000

here is the one i sent to hedgewolf. I wish i had taken a comparison picture so you could see the size.
i am pretty sure i cut the bands at an inch thick.. so that gives you an idea, i guess.

btw, that is the first bandset i ever made, and second time attaching bandset to frame.. i still am not very comfortable with any of that. the truth is, it scares me lol


----------



## NaturalFork

bj000 said:


> here is the one i sent to hedgewolf. I wish i had taken a comparison picture so you could see the size.
> i am pretty sure i cut the bands at an inch thick.. so that gives you an idea, i guess.
> 
> btw, that is the first bandset i ever made, and second time attaching bandset to frame.. i still am not very comfortable with any of that. the truth is, it scares me lol


Wow that one looks awesome BJ. Well done! I am not very crafty so do not expect much from me. I tried though.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> here is the one i sent to hedgewolf. I wish i had taken a comparison picture so you could see the size.
> i am pretty sure i cut the bands at an inch thick.. so that gives you an idea, i guess.
> 
> btw, that is the first bandset i ever made, and second time attaching bandset to frame.. i still am not very comfortable with any of that. the truth is, it scares me lol


Wow that one looks awesome BJ. Well done! I am not very crafty so do not expect much from me. I tried though.
[/quote]
DONT SAY THAT. lol , I am going to be so stoked on what you sent me. I already am. I am happy that everyone participated and that everyone got a slingshot (so far) .. It really meant a lot to me that everyone joined up even though i was a noob. You guys have given me a new art to pursue and that, to me , is everything.
I already got the best trade.


----------



## M.J

bj000 said:


> have yet to get natural fork slingshot.. am i the last one?


Nope, still waiting.


----------



## bj000

this week should be the week for all of us. it can't take that long. I would be really stoked if everyone got their slingshots.


----------



## keef

Howard should have recieved his by now, but I notice that he's not been on here since last monday... Hope its arrived ok!

Keith


----------



## marcus sr

flippinout said:


> I am not sure if Gwilym is going to get around to posting pics of his slingshot from me- he is probably out roaming field and forest with it, I hope! I sent him a prototype shooter. Super low forks made from SpectraPly with a Shedua palm swell. Very compact and pocketable. Hopefully he is enjoying it and taking game or busting cans. So here is a picture


CLASS


----------



## e~shot

All the cattys are looks very nice


----------



## keef

Here's the slingshot i recieved from McKee...Thanks again...


----------



## bigfoot

Here is mine from slingshotvibe


----------



## Faust

Here's mine from Jskeen


----------



## Gwilym

> You should be getting it very soon .. i hope! I have not gotten mine either. I am sure we will all receive ours in due time. BJ I expected you to have it by now. Hopefully on monday.


 I sent it on the day of the deadline (sorry last minute) and forgot to ask how long it would take. If it takes much longer I will go ask. It might have gotten held up by customs even though I marked it as a gift.


> I am not sure if Gwilym is going to get around to posting pics of his slingshot from me- he is probably out roaming field and forest with it, I hope! I sent him a prototype shooter. Super low forks made from SpectraPly with a Shedua palm swell. Very compact and pocketable. Hopefully he is enjoying it and taking game or busting cans. So here is a picture


Sorry been meaning to post pictures but have been really busy on my job hunt although have manged to find some time to do some testing. I really like this cattie, I was suprised how small it was but I like this as I like my catapults to be pocketable, and its very comfortable to shoot. I think this is definitely going to be used as a hunting catapult as its pocketable but comfortable with heavy bands Thanks Nathan


----------



## shawnr5

I got mine fom Philly Saturday. It's a wonderful apple frame with double Tex Express bands.The grain in the finger grooves almost looks lke the face of a Tiki.








Thanks again, Philly


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow Philly. That one is great! I am amazed.


----------



## bigfoot

That apple fork is beautiful nicely done philly


----------



## marcus sr

shawnr5 said:


> I got mine fom Philly Saturday. It's a wonderful apple frame with double Tex Express bands.The grain in the finger grooves almost looks lke the face of a Tiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Philly


thats what a natural is all about,beautifull catapult,im jealous and want it lol!!


----------



## spanky

marcus sr said:


> I got mine fom Philly Saturday. It's a wonderful apple frame with double Tex Express bands.The grain in the finger grooves almost looks lke the face of a Tiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Philly


thats what a natural is all about,beautifull catapult,im jealous and want it lol!!
[/quote]
Me too-That is one stunning natural.


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Here's mine from Gopher.


----------



## Ted

This is the slingshot from Hedgewolf.


----------



## philly

shawnr5 said:


> I got mine fom Philly Saturday. It's a wonderful apple frame with double Tex Express bands.The grain in the finger grooves almost looks lke the face of a Tiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Philly


Glad you are pleased with it Shawn, have fun.Never noticed the Tiki face, it does look like one.
Philly


----------



## philly

Here is mine from Tom Bunny Buster, a Baby Hammermill, Mahogony and Birds Eye Maple Palm swell, My Grandson already confiscated this beauty, shoots very well for him. Thanks Tom, top shelf as usual.
Philly


----------



## bj000

philly said:


> Here is mine from Tom Bunny Buster, a Baby Hammermill, Mahogony and Birds Eye Maple Palm swell, My Grandson already confiscated this beauty, shoots very well for him. Thanks Tom, top shelf as usual.
> Philly


i love it! the pouch looks awesome too.. like an old orange peel or something lol.


----------



## philly

Ted said:


> This is the slingshot from Hedgewolf.
> 
> View attachment 10975


That is one SWEET catty, love the hollow handle, neat idea. Well done Hedgewolf
Philly


----------



## bj000

philly said:


> This is the slingshot from Hedgewolf.
> 
> View attachment 10975


That is one SWEET catty, love the hollow handle, neat idea. Well done Hedgewolf
Philly
[/quote]
yeah i like that idea too.. i saw a video of gamekeeper john making a fishing priest slingshot.. slingshot with a long handle that he hollowed out and filled with lead to add weight. i want to do a slingshot with a long handle that is filled with ammo, like hedgewolfs. i would only use the ammo inside as a last resort. I already have the shape in mind.. i will do it, but my next project has yet to be determined.. i have a lot of ideas on the go.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

My sith from Performace catapults arrived today! It's the EPS 58, Micarta or some other resin on burlap, aluminium core, feels almost like stone.
I have not yet had time to try it, but it's nice to grip, looks cool, equipped with a flatband and a sturdy leather pouch.
I think the most remarkable thing is that it seems indestructible! Seriously, you could probably bury it in a yard for a couple of years or punch holes into a wall with it (not that I tried...) - this is one high quality slingshot!
It is now officially the best slingshot I have (and will be for a long time).
Thanks, Jim!
Pics:




  








Sith by Performance Catapults




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Sep 13, 2011




The slingshot in the hat I got from Performance Catapults. Great piece of craftmanship, nice to...









  








Sith by Performance Catapults




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Sep 13, 2011











  








Sith by Performance Catapults




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Sep 13, 2011











  








Sith by Performance Catapults




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Sep 13, 2011




I tried to take pictures of the details, but my mobile's camera is not good enough.






edit: not to forget bj000, thank you for organizing the sith!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow mono, one lucky dog

LGD


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I am!


----------



## bigfoot

Ill second that your a lucky man that is a awesome piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## jskeen

My little piece of The Emerald Isle from Marcus Sr.


----------



## Armin

My s.i.t.h.from bigfoot arrived today.
8 days from U.S.A to Germany,that's fast !!!!!!!
Good piece of craftmanship.I like it.
It 'll get a honored place in my sling.... collection.
Here are the pics:


















Cheers,
Armin


----------



## NaturalFork

Why has mine not been delivered to BJ yet? How long does it take to get stuff to Canada?


----------



## bj000

yeah, I don't know whats going on.
hedgewolf hasn't gotten mine yet either.


----------



## Gwilym

I reckon it must be customs holding it up. Hope mine gets to you soon natural fork.


----------



## Ordie69

Wow! This is some really great looking work. I am so impressed with the creativity here.


----------



## flippinout

NaturalFork said:


> Why has mine not been delivered to BJ yet? How long does it take to get stuff to Canada?


I have had packages to Canada take longer than europe as of recent. I asked the people at the US Postal Service and they said the Canadian Post is notoriously slow with international shipments. Blame Canada! (dude, they just killed Kenny...)


----------



## bj000

flippinout said:


> Why has mine not been delivered to BJ yet? How long does it take to get stuff to Canada?


I have had packages to Canada take longer than europe as of recent. I asked the people at the US Postal Service and they said the Canadian Post is notoriously slow with international shipments. Blame Canada! (dude, they just killed Kenny...)
[/quote]
YOU BASTARDS!
lol .
i really hope everything is ok with the one that i sent to hedgwolf.. i just looked at my receipt and i sent it on Sept 1st. There is no tracking information on the receipt unfortunately . i guess it has only been two weeks. i imagined it would be a lot less time because i paid extra for airmail.(would it normally be by boat?)


----------



## NaturalFork

flippinout said:


> Why has mine not been delivered to BJ yet? How long does it take to get stuff to Canada?


I have had packages to Canada take longer than europe as of recent. I asked the people at the US Postal Service and they said the Canadian Post is notoriously slow with international shipments. Blame Canada! (dude, they just killed Kenny...)
[/quote]

Hahahahaha! Well I guess it gets there when it gets there.


----------



## bj000

yeah, two weeks isn't a long time , really. i will be worried in another two weeks, if hedgwolf doesn't get it. I loved that slingshot and , to me, this whole SITH was all about hedgewolf taking shots with it and taking pictures. The beauty of it is that it is so big, that hedgewolf can reshape it over time once it gets scratched and nicked up. I called it the slingshot icicle because with use and over time it "melts".


----------



## bigfoot

Armin said:


> My s.i.t.h.from bigfoot arrived today.
> 8 days from U.S.A to Germany,that's fast !!!!!!!
> Good piece of craftmanship.I like it.
> It 'll get a honored place in my sling.... collection.
> Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Armin


I'm glad it got to you fairly quick. I have really been looking forward to it getting to you. I hope you enjoy it I wanted to set you up with something like I shot growing up but couldn't just send a plain dogwood fork so I had to spice it up a little. The tips and handle are both black walnut from a big stump I had to cut out. There is a bit of a story on the tree the main fork came from buut I want clutter the board up I'll pm that to you.. or am I supposed to give its history and a few in proccess pictures?


----------



## slingshotvibe

Havent received mine from foaust yet


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Took less than 7 days for the sith from Perfomance Catapults to arrive, but I think he paid extra or something, idk.
Tried it out today, quite nice! But i missed my catchbox once which would not have been too bad but i hit a piece of scrap metal and the ricochet went quite far... lucky i did not hit anybody/anything. I'm never going to shoot in our yard again, that was f***ing stupid


----------



## Faust

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> Havent received mine from foaust yet


Hmm, I would have thought it would be there by now. Maybe by the end of the week at the latest.


----------



## Hedgewolf

Very excited to receive a package this morning...












  








Icicle 1




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 15, 2011







Fits my hand really well




  








Icicle 2




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 15, 2011











  








Icicle 3




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 15, 2011


__
1






...and I actually hit something with it too !




  








Icicle 4




__
Hedgewolf


__
Sep 15, 2011








Cheers BJ000 - awesome piece of kit


----------



## bj000

YES!!! so excited! thanks for posting hedge!


----------



## NaturalFork

I have received mine and wanted to do a shooting vid but the weather is terrible here. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## NaturalFork

BJ that looks liek a great slingshot you made too. You are talented!


----------



## bj000

thanks! its so cold this week in winnipeg.. i dont know if i will get to work on any again lol


----------



## marcus sr

Hedgewolf said:


> Very excited to receive a package this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits my hand really well
> 
> ...and I actually hit something with it too !
> 
> Cheers BJ000 - awesome piece of kit


thats an awesome job bj,love it


----------



## bj000

that was literally the first bandset i ever made from scratch. used Irfan E-shot pouches. I hope it holds up lol


----------



## bj000

What an awesome day! I received a package from Natural fork!
I am not sure of the type of wood, but it looks great! i will shoot it tonight before work. He also sent me a whole bunch of 3/8ths steel balls. ! W00T! 
Here is me opening it.


----------



## marcus sr

nicely done ray


----------



## bj000

sorry about the plant holder in the video again. i always forget its there.


----------



## e~shot

Nice one Bj,...


----------



## M.J

<--- That natural reminds me of the one in my avatar.
Very nice, Ray! I bet it's a tremendous shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork

Here it the one I received from gwilym. A very nice and to the point bent rod shooter. The bands he put on could kill an elephant! ... THANKS! I like it!


----------



## bj000

that looks great!


----------



## marcus sr

i really like that ray,good work gwilym


----------



## Gwilym

I'm glad you like it. hope you got some decent size ammo to use with those bands. I liked this catapult a lot so I had to make myself another with the metal I had left over and now I use it all the time. It should be about as indestructible as a catapult can be.


----------



## M.J

Got mine from Howard today. It's awesome! Worth the wait.







It's 3/4" multiplex (which I love!) with an inset Euro penny. Bands are double TB Black cut long for butterfly shooting with a sturdy pouch. The slingshot, finish and bandset are all of outstanding quality. Thanks Howard!


----------



## bj000

holy crap, that is beautiful.. I really wish he could hear the appreciation. i am flabbergasted


----------



## marcus sr

that is stunning,nice one howard


----------



## spanky

Jeepers that is a work of art-stunning doesnt cover it.


----------



## spanky

sorry Marcus i posted at the same time as you,Didnt know you were going to say stunning.


----------



## marcus sr

lol no worries spanky,but it is stunning


----------



## Howard

> Got mine from Howard today. It's awesome! Worth the wait.


Glad you like it. I used the priciest







shipping method the girl in the post office offered me, i could'nt check when it actually arrived at your place but it seems it took a while. Sorry for that









I got my Slingshot a few weeks ago but could not post pictures or anything about it due to some circumstances here. But now here it is and i love it so much. The picture did not express how beautiful the grain and the color of the wood is. It even came with 3!!!! Sets of bands. Tripple Thera Black, Double Thera Gold and Single Thera Gold with outstanding good looking puches. I have never seen such a leather before and the spare puch in the pakage topped that off. Some lead ammo for hunting was in it too. It was a crazy all around pakage i am so happy about.

I used the SL for a while now and it shoots fantastic. It already got it's first kill which served us well after got our camp fire up and the dutch oven ready.

Thank you Keef for that wonderful SL.





  








Sith by keef #1




__
Howard


__
Oct 9, 2011




Sith all-in one hunting Solution by Keef! 2011









  








Sith by Keef #2




__
Howard


__
Oct 9, 2011


__
1



Sith all-in one hunting Solution by Keef! 2011


----------



## bj000

Howard said:


> Got mine from Howard today. It's awesome! Worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. I used the priciest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping method the girl in the post office offered me, i could'nt check when it actually arrived at your place but it seems it took a while. Sorry for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Slingshot a few weeks ago but could not post pictures or anything about it due to some circumstances here. But now here it is and i love it so much. The picture did not express how beautiful the grain and the color of the wood is. It even came with 3!!!! Sets of bands. Tripple Thera Black, Double Thera Gold and Single Thera Gold with outstanding good looking puches. I have never seen such a leather before and the spare puch in the pakage topped that off. Some lead ammo for hunting was in it too. It was a crazy all around pakage i am so happy about.
> 
> I used the SL for a while now and it shoots fantastic. It already got it's first kill which served us well after got our camp fire up and the dutch oven ready.
> 
> Thank you Keef for that wonderful SL.
Click to expand...

that is so awesome! so glad that you're ok, and that you are back. 
Already a first kill!, you lucky duck. 
That slingshot is to die for, and the pouches look absolutely top notch. 
Again, very stoked that you are back. I missed you


----------



## keef

Howard said:


> Got mine from Howard today. It's awesome! Worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. I used the priciest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping method the girl in the post office offered me, i could'nt check when it actually arrived at your place but it seems it took a while. Sorry for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Slingshot a few weeks ago but could not post pictures or anything about it due to some circumstances here. But now here it is and i love it so much. The picture did not express how beautiful the grain and the color of the wood is. It even came with 3!!!! Sets of bands. Tripple Thera Black, Double Thera Gold and Single Thera Gold with outstanding good looking puches. I have never seen such a leather before and the spare puch in the pakage topped that off. Some lead ammo for hunting was in it too. It was a crazy all around pakage i am so happy about.
> 
> I used the SL for a while now and it shoots fantastic. It already got it's first kill which served us well after got our camp fire up and the dutch oven ready.
> 
> Thank you Keef for that wonderful SL.
Click to expand...

My pleasure Howard... Good to see you back.

The pouches are made from a really high grade Kangaroo skin that is used for falconry...Its super strong (& super expensive LOL!))..i used leather dye to camoflage them as i knew you were a hunter.

The catty it'self is made from a single piece of beech wood that i salvaged and split out from a log in my firewood pile! I put a piece of buffalo horn for the base and I stained it with leather dyes then sealed the whole thing with Polyurerethane

Glad that you got the first kill with it...Many more to follow i hope!

All the best

Keith


----------



## marcus sr

keith that looks the bollox mate,one of the best ive seen actually,and the horn finishes it up a treat,id be proud as punch to make something like that.


----------



## reecemurg

flippinout said:


> I am not sure if Gwilym is going to get around to posting pics of his slingshot from me- he is probably out roaming field and forest with it, I hope! I sent him a prototype shooter. Super low forks made from SpectraPly with a Shedua palm swell. Very compact and pocketable. Hopefully he is enjoying it and taking game or busting cans. So here is a picture


i love this 
just a question but ive been searching every day on how to stain the woods a different colours but with no luch and in the corner of the first pic i can see the red and black one and i was just wondering how you do it.
any info would be much appreciated 
cheers reece


----------

